# Newbury Show MHF area



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just heard from LadyJ(Jacquie) who has arrived at the showground.

She says we are not in the same place as we are shown on the map :roll: 

We are at the other end of the Entertainment Marquee where it shows Uk Campsites as being, close to the toilets and elsan point.

Hope this helps everyone to find the pitch and hope everyone has a great time. Wish I was going


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jenny can you let jacquie know we won't be there until Saturday.

Thanks Olley


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

Jen isn't going (work calls) but I'll let Jacquie know.

Hope the weather improves a bit. :roll:


----------

